# Review Needed: DCT University Switzerland



## bouabjian (Dec 10, 2009)

Dear Colleagues,

Could you please provide me with reviews and knowledge about the DCT University located in Lucerne, Switzerland

Specifically on their 3 and 6 months programs:

*Certification in European Pastry & Chocolate*

Thanks


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Has the school not given you information and/or references you can speak with?

Can you visit the school, talk to instructors and students? 

Most importantly, what is your plan AFTER culinary school? 
Having a diploma is nice, having a fulfilling JOB is even better.
What is their placement record?


----------



## bouabjian (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually they provided info about the course on their website, but how should I know if it is really a good school or not when all the schools post almost the same curriculum especially in Pastry?

Visiting the school will be a bit difficult as I live in Egypt and the school is in Switzerland

My family owns a small workshop and two stores in Cairo. After culinary school I plan to develop and extend this project


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, that's important information omitted. You live in Cairo, the school is in Switzerland. In that case, you're doing the right thing by searching the internet for personal reviews.

I'd ask the school for any references they have. Speak to some former students if you can via email or phone.

Sorry I can't help you further, I went to school in Baltimore, Maryland, USA.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are going to visit Switzerland, consider the *Richemont Craft School*.
Explore *ShawGuides* to see if any other schools might be of interest to you.
/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

